# Need help!Reboot very slow after soft updates



## magic22cn (Mar 21, 2009)

Recently, I am trying to build a FreeBSD server.

Everything is quite good except reboot.

I always see some messages like:

Syncing disk, buffer remain: xxx  xxx  xxx

when I was rebooting and it would take a long time here.

I am not quite sure does it caused by I open Soft Updates on most diskes.

and I have tried to use two command: reboot, shutdown -r now, nothing changed.

any suggestions?Thanks a lot for ur kind help!


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 21, 2009)

What's a long time? Can take anywhere from 10 seconds to a minute, pending how big of a write cache your disks have.
You don't want this to be too fast, as it ensures that everything that the disks left in their buffers is committed to disk before powering them off.
Besides, for a server that's supposed to be up 24/7 what's a minute for a disk sync.


----------



## magic22cn (Mar 21, 2009)

It's over 20 minitues on 800G HD with default cache setting


----------



## tingo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm, perhaps there are errors on you disk(s)?
Try to fsck(1) your disk in single-user mode, see if that helps.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 24, 2009)

Try fsck in single user mode, one week ago, my system has a disk error (I dont remenber the reason), everything become slow and slow, the reboot procedure seems endless, but after fsck, everything is OK!


----------



## magic22cn (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks a lot!

I will try it.


----------

